Ask HN: Anyone else had Disqus Reveal ads activated without their permission? - tkfx
======
herbst
thanks for the reminder! I activated it about a month ago and forgot about it.
That shit is so useless it's incredible, it uses more space than all my other
ads together (i used the $$$ option, which promised to pay the most) and would
average on about $1 a day. Adsense does about $50 a day on the same site, even
if they pay worse than adsense (expected) that's 50 times as much.

Edit:// I did not had this happen to me, did you may click on the email they
send to join the beta? That has automagically automated it for me as well some
time ago.

